

What Heroku Add Ons do you use for monitoring production apps? - shaaaaawn


======
ckorhonen
NewRelic - Alerts setup for availability, Apdex etc.

Papertrail - Alerts setup for various things, either immediate or batched
(e.g. send me a list of 404s each morning)

SplunkStorm - No alerts yet, much better than Papertrail for querying logs.

